# 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/5d-mark-iii-more-information-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/5d-mark-iii-more-information-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Random bits of information</strong>

5D Mark III (orÃ‚Â similar) announced in the February timeframe.</p>
<ul>
<li>Different sensor than the 1D Mark V</li>
<li>It is still not clear whether it will have 26, 28 or 32 megapixel.</li>
<li>The sensor tech of the 1D Mark V will be used for future crop bodies e.g. the 7D Mark II.</li>
<li>The 7D Mark II is a late 2012 camera.</li>
<li>Expect significantly better noise reduction in high ISO modes.</li>
<li>Another full frame camera for sports and press this fall?</li>
<li>Announcements could be as early as the week of August 29, 2011.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EF 14-24 f/2.8L

</strong>I’m told this will be announced in Q1 2012.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>This is a big [CR1], I am posting information that is at least plausible. Grain of salt and all that. Various rumor sites are going to get a lot of stuff coming our way in the next few weeks, sorting it is always a challenge.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

29 august.. that would fit.. my birthday


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

14-24mm would be nice, been pondering getting a wider fast prime to use on my crop, been considering the f1.8 28mm and I'm a tad reluctant to look at the 10-22mm EF-S due to the speed, or the 17-55m EF-S lens because of the mixed reviews and comments on build quality... Price ? Hopefully less than the 16-35mm, circa Â£700-800 maybe ?


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



Haydn1971 said:


> 14-24mm would be nice, been pondering getting a wider fast prime to use on my crop, been considering the f1.8 28mm and I'm a tad reluctant to look at the 10-22mm EF-S due to the speed, or the 17-55m EF-S lens because of the mixed reviews and comments on build quality... Price ? Hopefully less than the 16-35mm, circa Â£700-800 maybe ?


be great if a 14-24 would be that price but I highly doubt it i have a feeling it would be over 1000 hope I'm wrong though


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



Haydn1971 said:


> Hopefully less than the 16-35mm, circa Â£700-800 maybe ?



No way - just look at the price of the Nikkor.
Perhaps the Sigma 12-24II or its APS-C counterpart 8-16?


----------



## marksalmon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

I have heard via a rep that Nikon plan to release a camera in the Autumn and then one in the Fall. He also claims that he knows Canon are releasing two models in the interim periods. Which are of a similar level and quality. The first from Nikon in the D700 replacement and then next is a D3 replacement.


----------



## jsixpack (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

i wonder how they'd distinguish it from the 14mmL already in the lineup. Usually you loose some speed when you get a zoom, but since Nikon has the f2.8 I'd be very surprised if canon didn't match them. Maybe they'll just discontinue the 14mm?

jsp


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



marksalmon said:


> I have heard via a rep that Nikon plan to release a camera in the Autumn and then one in the Fall. He also claims that he knows Canon are releasing two models in the interim periods. Which are of a similar level and quality. The first from Nikon in the D700 replacement and then next is a D3 replacement.



Nikon has already scheduled a press conferance on August 24, and the details and availability of the new models have leaked. http://nikonrumors.com/2011/08/02/august-24th-nikon-d700-and-d3s-successors.aspx/

However, Canon has yet to schedule any press conferences. You do not introduce a new pro camera model without a big press splash, so we are all waiting to hear of a upcoming press anouncement.


----------



## NaturaLight (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

How about asking your sources to provide an overview of how the pro line is changing overall? Sports bodies with hi fps, studio bodies with built-in radio strobe control, video bodies with follow focus...


----------



## EYEONE (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

Come one 14-24! *Crosses fingers*


----------



## DynaMike (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



marksalmon said:


> I have heard via a rep that Nikon plan to release a camera in the Autumn and then one in the Fall. He also claims that he knows Canon are releasing two models in the interim periods. Which are of a similar level and quality. The first from Nikon in the D700 replacement and then next is a D3 replacement.



Fall and Autumn are the same thing, so 2 cameras this fall?


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

".Different sensor than the 1D Mark V"

Maybe that should read 1D*s*?

"The sensor tech of the 1D Mark V will be used for future crop bodies e.g. the 7D Mark II."

And it'll still be a 7D? no no no


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



DynaMike said:


> marksalmon said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard via a rep that Nikon plan to release a camera in the Autumn and then one in the Fall. He also claims that he knows Canon are releasing two models in the interim periods. Which are of a similar level and quality. The first from Nikon in the D700 replacement and then next is a D3 replacement.
> ...



No, 2 cameras this autumn.
but winter's nearly over, so next autumn doesn't start until march1 2012, sounds about right for any 5d3 release ... :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



dr croubie said:


> DynaMike said:
> 
> 
> > marksalmon said:
> ...



Terms like fall and autum mean different months to those in the Southern and Northern hemispheres. Sometimes its clearer to just name a month. For us in the North, Fall is coming on September 23, 2011..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

I just hope that they don't hold back all the FF speed to big bulky 1 series size monstrosities and allow for EOS 3-like gripless usage for the times when you really don't want to have to deal with all of that (and i'd be willing trade lime 10fps for 7fps, lesser weather sealing, not quite 100% VF and such for a little bit of cost savings).


----------



## dwward (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

Serious question. 

Of what practical purpose are these very high ISOs? Who used them and for what purpose?


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



dwward said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Of what practical purpose are these very high ISOs? Who used them and for what purpose?



Serious answer: to take pictures of Yuletide re-enactors in a room lit by three candles, located in a 19th century historical village or to take pictures of musicians in a very dim jazz club. In both cases, the exposure was 1/15 sec, f/1.4, ISO3200. I want 4 stops improvement, to ISO 51,200, 2 stops to get the shutter speed to 1/60 sec and 2 stops to allow me to use f/2.8 zooms.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*

Another serious answer:
Taking photos of a party at my salsa school, darkened room with a few coloured spots on a mirrorball, mostly full-body portraits if i could get the room

Just a selection of EXIFs from that night:
7D, EF-50 f/1.8 @ f/1.8, ISO5000, 1/50s, -2/3EV for Sassy doing a speech on stage with lights on him.
ISO 5000, 1/13s, -2/3EV for dancers with the lights on.
ISO5000, 1/100s, -8/3EV with the lights off and just the mirrorball.
or ISO3200, 1/50s, -1EV with a bit more lighting.

all in Av mode, lighting changing too rapidly for M, -EV exposure comp was to try to keep the noise down and not blow out the lights (didn't help most people were wearing black), couldn't use a flash (a: don't have one, b: can't piss off the dancers). too much motion blur in most of them, the others too dark, the rest too noisy even RAW-processed and shrunk to 1/4 original dimensions. sometimes even f/1.8 was not enough DOF to keep the entire subject in focus, so going f/1.4 or f/1.2 was out of the question, especially as they were dancing back and forward unpredictably.

yes, 7D and 50/1.8, best i had at the time (i even bought the 50/1.8 for shits and giggles just to try it for this event).
(yes, I would have taken a 5D2, or a 50/1.2, but i don't have them).
If i could have used even ISO16,000 with the same noise as a 7D's ISO3200 i would have loved the faster shutter, more DOF, and 0EV.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & More Information [CR1]*



dr croubie said:


> Another serious answer:
> Taking photos of a party at my salsa school, darkened room with a few coloured spots on a mirrorball, mostly full-body portraits if i could get the room
> 
> Just a selection of EXIFs from that night:
> ...



If you ever get a flash for your 7D you could try a soft bounce with gel (so inconspicuous nobody will even notice ) and rear curtain syn to enhance the motion of the dancers. A good flash really compliments the 7D's higher ISOs.


----------

